# Vgod 150 mech mode



## Paul33 (21/12/16)

So am I correct in assuming that the Vgod 150 in mech mode would be a series mech and a safe build would 0.6 ohm and above?

Can't seem to find much info about this anywhere.


----------



## Paul33 (21/12/16)

Built a dual Clapton. Came out at 0.5. 

Good?
Safe?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/12/16)

Depending on what batteries you running you should be good from 0.3 and up thats including a bit of headroom. I'm sure the protection still kicks in even in mech mode. All it does in mech mode is dump battery voltage to the battery but though the board. So low batt and low resistance cutoffs should be in operation.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/12/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> Depending on what batteries you running you should be good from 0.3 and up thats including a bit of headroom. I'm sure the protection still kicks in even in mech mode. All it does in mech mode is dump battery voltage to the battery but though the board. So low batt and low resistance cutoffs should be in operation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk




Thanks for the info!

Appreciate it


----------

